
Solar or Coal? The Energy India Picks May Decide Earth’s Fate - Rifu
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/climate-change-in-india/
======
maxharris
[http://www.eenews.net/stories/1060026477](http://www.eenews.net/stories/1060026477)

"Greenpeace installed a solar microgrid system in Dharnai, but villagers soon
learned that it couldn’t handle the load for basic household chores like
cooking and ironing."

------
maxharris
I hope they choose the technology that will lift millions of people out of
crushing poverty by providing cheap, reliable energy for everyone.

------
aurizon
some areas in many places have high cloud levels for all or part of the year.
Thus they are less suitable for solar. That said, large areas of India and
many coutries are suitable for solar, build it, maintain it and get 50 years
out of it

